# LGD needs a new home



## ntwigg (Jun 28, 2011)

I live in Central Oregon. We're moving to smaller acreage and the neighbors arn't going to want to listen to him bark. He's 8 months all vaccines current except rabies, also microchiped. Stays with the goats, he's very attentive. He's 3/4 Pyrenees and 1/4 Golden, but he is black. He's very obedient. I just want to find him a good home. Thanks


----------

